#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Schlumberger Petrel 2019

## fered

Schlumberger Petrel 2019.1 is now Available for Download
The link is here without M-E-D:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Find me here: tnudefski@gmail.com 



Best Wishes to all.See More: Schlumberger Petrel 2019

----------


## mohammedrafique

why u r uploading it if u don't want to share ********

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,
Please share other download links.

----------


## zouheir

Many Thanks. hopefully find M-I-D

----------


## ingmoons

please share the M E D

----------


## ingmoons

please share the med

----------


## Mourad84

please share the  M E D

----------


## fered

Sorry. The med is not ready yet. We are working on it.

----------


## fered

Sorry. Need a little more time. We are working on it.

----------


## farkad5

hi
when it will be ready?

----------


## farkad5

when it will be ready?

----------


## Pitter

Hi Friends,
The Petrel 2019 is urgently needed.
I want to buy or exchange the M.E.D
pm me: pitterrgonza@gmail.com

----------


## jaideepn

Is MED available now

See More: Schlumberger Petrel 2019

----------


## bachirgeo

what is the key to download please

----------


## Suslik

Please, send me MED to xmount@mail.ru or by private message!

----------


## geofisico2000

Share with me ******** please 

jcarlos0110@gmail.com

Thanks 
Jc

----------


## gerardoll

Please, Share the MED with me. 

gerard.gerry@gmail.com 

thanks

----------


## shenaca

could you share med pls ? masterjin66@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## zaytc

Share please me med zaytc76@gmail.com

----------


## anihita

kindly share the xxxx to mehul0024@gmail.com

----------


## mhapetro

Hello Dear friend, thanks for the great intensions. DO you have the MED already? can I download it now?

Cheers,

mmm

----------


## naposs

I am looking for Petrel 2018 or 2019 including Reservoir Modelling. I have Palaside Risk 7.6 software for the exchange.

----------


## fered

Hi contact me by email please : tnudefski@gmail.com

----------


## jurbina

> please share the  M E D



Please would you share tme MED

----------


## jurbina

Please would you share the MED

See More: Schlumberger Petrel 2019

----------


## jurbina

Please would you share tme MED

----------


## lupipd

what is MED btw?

----------


## mohammedadel6

Is the med.  Ready pls

----------


## geo_maniac

pls share the MED

----------


## OneTwoTree

pls share the MED

----------


## rommelCHN

What's the passpword to unzip the .7z package? I spent hours to download, but it's passowrd-protected.
Please advise, great thanks.

----------


## anjumbukhari

Do anyone have .... for petrel?

----------


## geoposf

I have petrel 2019.3, demand exchange techlog2019

----------


## whery

I have petrel 2019, demand exchange techlog 2019 or cmg2020 or petromod 2020! contack me whery@foxmail.com

----------


## riazalijatoi

I have 
Schlumberger Symmetry 2020
Petrel and Studio 2020 installer
Petrel 2019 installer
Petrel 2018.2, 2017.4, 2016.3, 2015.5, 2014,2013.2,2011,2010,2009
Eclipse 2020.3, 2019.1, 2018.1, 2017.2, 2014
Schlumberger Pipesim 2019.5, 2019.1, 2015,2014,2013,2012,2011,2009
Schlumberger IAM 2018.1
Schlumberger Drillbench 2016.2, 6.2
Schlumberger Dox 2.10 and 2.8
Interactive Petrophysics 4.6.2.2 2019 and 4.5.5 2018
Gohfer 9
HIS Subpump 2020
Roxar RMS 2020 v12.0 
Roxar RMS 2019 V11
Roxar Tempest 2020
Rodstar 3.3 installer
Rodstar 3.2.3
Paleoscan 2020.1.5 installer
Paleoscan 2020.1.0 and 2020.1.3
tNavigator  2020
Landmark Drillworks 5000.8.3
Landmark EDT 5000.16 and 5000.14
Landmark Wellplan 2000
GE Solutions ESP Design 2.5
KAPPA Workstation v5.20.03
KAPPA Ecrin v4.10
OpenFlowSuite_2017.1.win64
Techlo 2019 installer
Petromod 2019.1
Techlog 2019 installer only
VMGSIM 10 with *****
AspenOne 10
 AspenOne 11
AspenOne 11.1
KBC Petrosim 6.2
Neuralog Neura Section 2015
Schlumberger FracCade 7 
Golden Software Strater v4.6
  Golden Software Strater v4.6 
Golden Software Surfer 13 
  Golden Software Surfer 15
Golden Software Grapher 13
Golden Software Didger v5.7 
Golden Software Voxler 4 4. 2. 584 x86 x64 [2016, ENG] 
Global Mapper 18
Global Mapper 19
Global Mapper 20
Global Mapper 21
Global Mapper 22  
Schneider Electric SimSc PRO II version v9.6
Schneider Electric SimSc PRO II version v10
Technical Toolboxes Pipeline Toolbox 2017 version 18.1.0
Sunrise Pipenet v1.8
PHA-Pro V6.0.0.18
OLI System 2010
Isograph Hazop 7
Intergraph SmartPlant PID 2014_R1_HF3_v07.01.00
ESI PipelineStudio4.2.1.0
WinSim.DESIGN.II.v15.15
Schlumberger.Symmetry.2018.build.252
AVEVA SIMCI Pipephase 9.6
Aveva SIMSCI Central v4.1
Omni 2019 1 month license
HONEYWELL_UniSim_Design_Suite_R460.1
NeuraMap.v2008.05
NeuraLog.v2008.05
NeuraView.v2008.05

For software exchange contact: riazalijatoi@gmail.com

----------


## whery

i have
techlog 2016 2017 2018
OFM 2019 2018  
pipesim 2019.3  2020
olga 2019 2020
hrs 10.6 10.5
jason 10.1
pergeos 2019 2020
stimplan 8
gohfer 9.1 9.0 
petrel 2019 2018
geolog 2019 
gocad 2019 
eclipse 2020 2019 2018
opendect 6.6 6.4
avzio 2020 2019
isight earth 3.5
BasinMode 2014
CMG 2020 2019
DNV GL AS Phast Safety 8.22 8.0
Fracman 7.8 7.7
Fracpro PT 2019 2018
Schlumberger vista 2019 2015 2020
Geoeast 3.6
Geomodeling VVA 2019 2018
IHS ******* 2019
IP 2020 2019
IPM Suite 11
JewelSuite 2018
JewelSuite Subsurface Modeling 2019
Kappa workstation 5.3 5.2
KLSeis Ⅱ
TNavigator 2020 2019 
geoteric 2019 2020
RocDoc 2020 2019
PaleoScan 2020 2019
paradigm suite 2019
Ptromod 2020 2019
Roxar RMS 2020 2019
EPOffice 2020
geovationnew 2013
DSG10 ep 4.04
Tempest 2020
OpenFlow Suite 2020
IHS SubPUMP 2020 v1.0
Landmark EDT 5000.16 and Landmark EDT 5000.14
Sysdrill 11
Weatherford Field Office Suite 2020
Calsep PVTsim Nova 5
Schlumberger Plug-in
Visage 2018 2016 2015
Intersect 2015 
Kinetix 2018 2016 2015（Mangrove）


If you are interested, you can contact me at lzstz@foxmail.com, we can communicate friendly.

----------


## corex

I have Petrel 2019. if someone need, we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

See More: Schlumberger Petrel 2019

----------


## Darya Khalid

Would you please share the med
I spent hours to download the program and i need

----------


## Ahmad_Ali

I have:
Geolog8
Geolog20
Geolog21
Techlog2018
Techlog2021
petrel2022
Petrel18
Petrel20
Petrel21
Petrel2022

for exchange:
Alikhoeni@yahoo.com

----------

